

Deriving the Y Combinator - gnosis
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/derivation-of-ycombinator/

======
swannodette
This explanation looks like it was lifted with little modification from The
Little Schemer - a book that cannot be recommended enough.

~~~
cosmez
i stopped reading it after 4 or 5 steps, it was a nightmare trying to
understand that in the Little Schemer.

~~~
gnosis
The Little Schemer has got to be one of the most annoying books ever written.
The tone makes it sound like they're talking to a 5-year old, and the
repetition and glacially slow pace makes for incredibly boring and frustrating
reading.

------
richardburton
_The Y-combinator allows an anonymous function to call itself, that is, it
allows anonymous function recursion._

I have just started out in my coding journey so I can appreciate but not fully
understand what that means. With enough work, I hope that changes.

~~~
michael_dorfman
The quickest way to get from point A to point B, in this case, is the SICP
video lectures: [http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

If you can spare two hours a day for two weeks (or the equivalent) you're
golden.

~~~
richardburton
I am heading off to Cape Town in the new year for 3 months with two
objectives:

    
    
      Improve my coding
      Improve my kiting
    

I will definitely go through those and let you know how it goes. Thank you!

